# "OLD" Oklahoma Joe



## rickhdz36 (May 17, 2017)

Hey Y'all! 
new here but been doing a lot of research and prep prior to buying my 1st smoker. I was actually saving up to buy a Old Country Pecos smoker but was on Craigslist and found a guy selling a "Original Oklahoma Joe" smoker. I had to scoop it up! I paid $200 for it. It's got some rusty spots but nothing a wire wheel won't fix. Needs some TLC.

I was wondering if anyone knows how much these use to cost Brand new? It's about 55"x30" as a rough estimate and 1/4" thick. Google just comes up with current models and info and reviews 

It was raining and still is raining so I haven't got any pics but will post them ASAP when I take them. 

Any tips on getting a used smoker? Should I still season it? Tomorrow's my first day off so Ima take a closer look at everything and probably start freshing her up.

Thanks!


----------



## joe black (May 17, 2017)

Yes....I would give it a good brushing, sanding, etc. and then a couple of coats of Rustoleum 1200* paint on the outside.  Wash out the inside with simple green or some other good grease cutting soap.  Then, rinse it out with a lot of hose pressure.  Season it with cooking oil spray.  I usually try to get to 300* for a couple of hours and then let it cool slowly.

Good luck with it and be sure to post some pics of your work.


----------



## rickhdz36 (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for the tips! I was gonna use Header Paint. Just cuz it's says 2000 degrees. Would that be a bad idea? Or it doesn't matter.

I heard peanut oil is the best? I've only used it to fry so idk.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2017)

I think the header paint will work just fine.

The peanut oil will work good too, but it's much easier to use Pam in a spray can.

Al


----------



## notorious q u e (May 18, 2017)

I went even lower temp for many hours just to set the paint on my new cooker.  I did a very small fire on purpose to keep in 200-250 range.  Because you're essentially painting it fresh the whole way around, it's reasonable to treat it like a brand new cooker.  Only after a few hours of setting the paint did I then apply another coat of Pam spray to the inside before taking it higher in temp.


----------



## bcok (May 18, 2017)

I used a 3M paint and rust remover wheel on mine and then sprayed it down with Ospho. Then a few coats of Rustoleum grill paint. Decent coat of Pam inside, lit a big fire in the firebox and let burn. Turned out great! 

It was made in 1992. Not sure what they went for new but you can call Roger at Horizon and he can tell you anything you want to know about it.

Http://horizonbbqsmokers.com



















































Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rickhdz36 (May 18, 2017)

Damn! Yours came out good! I thought mine was super rusted but you prolly had a lot more work than me. I just started tonight. I posted some before pics in the thread. Can I get that Ospho from Home Depot? And all new expended metal? I want to get new handles too


----------



## bcok (May 18, 2017)

I got the Ospho at Ace Hardware. I hear it can be hard to find depending on where you live. I bought the grates from Horizon. They also have the spring handle kits on their website.

That rust remover wheel is great. I got it at Walmart in the auto section. You may not need the Ospho. If you get it, be careful with it, it's potent stuff. Phosphoric acid.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigoleboy (Jul 2, 2018)

Good looking build.  Has the ospho kept the rust from coming through?


----------

